# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Đến với Phú Sỹ (Nhật Bản) - Một lần và nhớ mãi

## hangnt

Nhóm chúng tôi gồm 4 người ( 3 người VN và 1 người Nhật). Chúng tôi xuất phát từ lúc 7h sáng ngày 26/08/2005. Trong cuộc hành trình này bác người Nhật đảm nhiệm dẫn đường kiêm lái xe ô tô. Chúng tôi xuất phát từ 1 ga gần khu vực chúng tôi ở, dự tính đi mất khoảng 2 tiếng đồng hồ. Tuy nhiên trên đường đi do lưu lượng ô tô quá đông nên chúng tôi đến muộn so với dự kiến 2h đồng hồ. 


Đội hình trước khi xuất phát chinh phục ngọn núi Phú Sỹ.
(Bác người Nhật là thành viên lớn tuổi nhất 68 tuổi)
Khoảng 12h chúng tôi đặt chân đến bãi gửi xe dưới chân núi Phú Sỹ. Trên đường đi nhóm chúng tôi có ghe qua 1 nhà hàng gần khu vực núi Phú Sỹ để tranh thủ ăn 1 bữa trưa vì nghe nói ăn uống ở Phú Sỹ đắt hơn.

Để có thể leo núi, chúng tôi chuẩn bị 1 số vật dụng cần thiết mang theo, có thể kể ra dưới đây như giầy chuyên dụng leo núi, 2 đôi tất, khăn, đèn pin, áo mưa, nước, 1 ít đồ ăn, găng tay, áo rét ( vì lên càng cao không khí càng loãng và lạnh), mũ đội đầu ( đề phòng đá rơi) và 1 số vật dụng khác nữa. Do kế hoạch của chúng tôi là leo tới đỉnh nên chúng ta sẽ dự định xuất phát từ trạm số 5.

Sau khi đi xe BUS từ chân núi lên trạm số 5 mất khoảng 45 phút, chúng tôi bắt đầu cuộc hành trình. Thời điểm xuất phát là khoảng 3h chiều ngày 27/08.

Đúng là leo núi thực tế khác xa so với những gì mình tưởng tưởng. Thông thường để có thể leo được lên những ngọn núi cao thì chúng ta cần luyện tập sức bền và dẻo dai, tuy nhiên chúng ta do không có thời gian luyện tập nên chỉ còn cách luyện bằng cách leo thực hành luôn ở đỉnh núi mình dự định sẽ leo.
( Trong 1 năm thì tháng 7, tháng 8 là khoảng thời gian duy nhất chúng ta có thể chinh phục đỉnh núi Phú Sỹ, thời gian còn lại sẽ không có ai được đặt chân vào khu vực đó. Chúng tôi đi vào thời điểm cuối cùng của cuối tháng 8 và cũng rất may là trong 2 ngày chúng tôi leo núi rất thuận lợi vì không có mưa).


Đây là thời điểm sau khi leo được khoảng 30 phút. Có lẽ trước khi leo núi 3 thiếu nữ người Nhật này quên mất phần khởi động... và tranh thủ làm quen nào
Nhóm chúng tôi hăm hở tiến vào núi Phú Sĩ để thực hiện cuộc chinh phục của mình. Tuy nhiên, không ai biết trước được rằng việc leo núi khó khăn hơn rất nhiều so với mình tưởng. Khoảng thời gian chúng tôi leo tới trạm số 8 khoảng 5h đồng hồ. Trong quá trình leo chúng tôi nghỉ khoảng 10 lần gì đó, hồi sức lại đi. Có những lúc cảm giác mình không còn sức để leo nữa ( vì độ dốc khá cao và càng lên cao không khí càng loãng). Lên tới tram số 8 thì cảm thấy đau đầu vì không khí loãng đi nhiều. ( có nhiều người gặp phải hiện tượng đau tai và cảm thấy nôn nao khó chịu). Rất may là nhóm chung tôi không ai gặp bất cứ chuyện gì sau khi lên tới trạm số 8 ( ở độ cao khoảng 3000m).


Đây là quang cảnh sau khi xuất phát được 1h đồng hồ. Lúc này trời vẫn sáng và thời tiết hôm nay rất lý tưởng cho một chuyến leo núi
Ngay từ khi leo từ trạm số 5 bạn đã được đi trong mây, vượt qua độ cao đó khoảng 500m thì thấy mình đã ở trên mây. Cái cảm giác được đứng trên độ cao của những đám mây và nhìn xuống thật là tuyệt vời. Những sườn núi dốc, gần như thẳng đứng cùng với những đám mây tạo cho ta một cảm giác như mình đang ở một thế giới khác, đẹp dã man. 


Chúng tôi nghỉ ở trạm số 8 khoảng 5h đồng hồ. Phải công nhận rằng vào cuối tuần nên lượng người leo núi Phú Sỹ hôm đó cực động. Tính ra khoảng 6000 đến 7000 người, có rất nhiều các cụ đã có tuổi vẫn hăng hái leo núi. Một sự bất ngờ thú vị.

Thời điểm đầu chúng tôi chỉ mặc áo phông hoặc áo sơ mi dài tay. Tuy nhiên khi lên tới độ cao khoảng 2000m là mọi người đều phải mặc áo rét vì lên đó nhiệt độ giảm đi rất nhiều. Nếu không mặc áo rét thì nguy cơ bị cảm lạnh rất cao và rất nguy hiểm ( mặc dù có lực lượng cứu hộ trong trường hợp khẩn cấp).

Nghỉ ở trạm số 8 trong 1 căn nhà mà diện tích chỉ đủ để đặt lưng và không cựa quậy được gì cả. Để có được chỗ ngủ như vậy bạn cần bỏ ra khoảng 65USD/ 1 người/ 1 đêm. Khoảng 1h sáng hôm sau chúng tôi dậy và tiếp tục cuộc hành trình chinh phục đỉnh núi Phú Sỹ. Lần này cảm giác khó khăn thực sự đã bắt đầu xuất hiện trong chúng tôi vì đi trong đêm tối, leo trên đường núi một bên là đường, 1 bên là vách núi dựng đứng. Độ nghiêng của những con đường khoảng từ 45 đến 60 độ nên khi leo rất vất vả, nhiều lúc cảm thấy không còn đủ sức để tiến lên nữa.

Leo lên độ cao khoảng hơn 3000 mét, nhìn xuống ta thấy một con đường được tạo nên bởi ánh sáng lung linh, đẹp dã man. Số lượng người hôm đó khoảng 6 đến 7000 người. Mọi người cứ từng bước tiến lên bất chấp những cơn gió lạnh thấu xương thỉnh thoảng thổi đến. Họ cứ đi từng bước, từng bước một, chúng tôi cũng vậy.

Khoảng 4h kém là chúng tôi đã có thể nhìn thấy những đám mây trắng dưới chân mình. Đến 4h40 bầu trời bắt đầu sáng lên 1 chút. Khoảng 5h5 phút là thời điểm mà có lẽ tôi cảm thấy nhớ nhất trong đời. Phía xa xa trong những đám mây xuất hiện 1 quả cầu đỏ rực, nó xuất hiện từ từ và trong khoảng 10 giây nó đã xuất hiện hoàn toàn và đem ánh sáng tràn ngập đến ngọn núi Phú Sỹ. Bầu trời trở nên đẹp và trong hơn bao giờ hết. Khoảnh khắc tuyệt đẹp đó sẽ được minh họa một cách rõ ràng hơn bởi những bức ảnh mà bạn tôi đã chụp được. ( Còn tôi thì định ghi lại bằng máy quay nhưng đúng lúc đó lại hết pin)
Mọi người thi nhau chụp ảnh và có lẽ những bức ảnh đó đối với họ thực sự có ý nghĩa vì đâu dễ có được lần thứ 2 trong đời nhìn thấy cảnh tưởng như vậy.

Tôi lên tới đỉnh lúc 6h do đứng đợi 2 anh trong nhóm. Một anh bị cảm do nhiễm lạnh, rất may anh ấy hồi phục lại sau khi mặc thêm 1 chiếc áo mưa. Cái cảm giác được đặt chân lên tới đỉnh thật là tuyệt vời. Như vậy là tôi đã được đặt chân lên đỉnh cao nhất của núi Phú Sỹ và không biết bao giờ có lần thứ 2 để mình lại đặt chân đến nơi này. 


Trời vẫn còn tối những chúng ta có thể nhìn thấy ở phía chân trời đã bắt đầu sáng dần lên và chúng ta có thể nhìn thấy những đám mây trắng bồng bềnh


Và đây là thời khắc được mong chờ nhất của hàng vạn du khách đang chinh phục đỉnh núi Phú Sỹ... Hình ảnh đầu tiên báo hiệu một ngày mới trên đỉnh núi Phú Sỹ.
Khoảng 6h20 thì 2 anh còn lại trong nhóm chúng tôi cũng đặt chân tới đỉnh cao nhất của núi Phú Sỹ. Trên đỉnh gió thổi mạnh và lạnh hơn rất nhiều. 3 người chúng tôi và bác người Nhật ở trên đó đến khoảng 7h kém 20 thì bắt đầu xuống núi. Lúc xuống thì nhanh hơn nhưng cũng chẳng dễ dàng 1 chút nào. Khoảng 11h thì chúng tôi xuống tới được trạm số 5. Sau khi đi xe BUS xuống chân núi khoảng 2h chúng tôi khởi hành đi về. Khoảng 5h30 chiều thì chúng tôi về đến nơi xuất phát. 2 ngày leo núi Phú Sỹ thật mệt và vất vả nhưng mỗi người trong chúng tôi đều cảm thấy vui vì mình đã được đặt chân lên đỉnh cao nhất của ngọn núi Phú Sỹ và được ngắm nhìn những quang cảnh mà có lẽ chỉ được nhìn thấy 1 lần duy nhất.

Một kỷ niệm đẹp và nó sẽ đọng lại mãi trong mỗi chúng tôi. Nếu các bạn có dịp thì hãy đặt chân lên núi Phú Sỹ và cùng khám phá những điều thú vị.

_koibitoyo - TTVNOL_

----------

